

Run-of-the-mill startup seeks mediocre designer - friendstock
http://gigs.37signals.com/jobs/7759

======
blhack
You know what? Designers _and_ programmers need to get over their (our)
smugness. This type of "oh god we're so smart and oh god you are _sooo_ dumb"
thing helps nobody.

Out of curiosity, how do I hire a designer? How much does it cost? Where do I
go? Who do I ask?

Is there any question as to the source of ignorance when clients are coming to
designers to do work? I don't think I've ever seen a post with something like
"so you're a lonely python hacker holed up in the back of a coffee shop
staring into a shell...your website has functionality but looks like it was
designed by the openbsd foundation? You want to hire a designer to make it
look as good on the outside as it does on the inside? HERE IS HOW!"

Why have I seen so many posts talking about how completely ignorant and stupid
the general population is, but not a single one trying to help them overcome
this ignorance?

Sincerely,

Somebody who has absolutely no idea how to hire a designer even if he had the
money to do so.

~~~
wdewind
I think designers pretty rarely would react badly to a programmer asking for
help on a project even if he DIDN'T have the money to do so. Likely you'd get
a polite "sorry I can't"

I think what this is reacting to is the huge amount of business hacks who
treat designers the same way the treat "code monkeys."

We are on the same team, have a common enemy, etc., is what I mean.

------
Neputys
The only interesting job posting in years. Whether it's a joke or not they are
pretty accurate in a cynically funny way.

------
gregschlom
_We have huge, naïve ambitions to change the world. Like most start-ups, we'll
probably be an abject failure._

------
ulysses
Were I a web designer, I'd be tempted by this job posting.

Is a bit of cynicism and humor really that awful? I thought the last paragraph
gave a very clear idea of the sort of person they're looking for.

------
Hates_
This was posted previously, then subsequently became dead:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1917989>

------
baffledshrimp
I'll only apply if I can get equity instead of a salary

------
Sukotto
Dunno if it's intended as one, but this would probably work very nicely as a
honeypot for recruiters that spam resumes to every job posting on the web.

Just auto-ignore anybody who also emails the address in that posting.

~~~
Retric
This might be a honeypot, but if they had been looking for a programmer I
would have sent out my first resume in a fairly long time.

I would much rather see a job posting that says "We are looking for someone
competent that can help solve our problems without getting lost in search of
perfection." than one that says "We have HARD problems we seek LEET person to
help solve them and CHANGE THE WORLD!!1!!11".

PS: Even if it is not a real job the fun of crafting a completely understated
resume appeals to me.

------
Estragon
What's wrong with <b> vs. <B>?

~~~
Estragon
Why is this being voted down? It's a reference to the OP, viz.

    
    
      We'd like somebody who writes <b> instead of <B>, but not
      someone who writes, say, <strong>.
    

(I guess I got them around the wrong way, should be what's wrong with <B> vs.
<b>?)

~~~
weaksauce
In answer to your question: <http://www.htmlbasictutor.ca/html-tag-
attributes.htm>

But in answer to your other question people only get one chance to vote and if
they are on a phone with a touchscreen it sometimes registers as a down vote.
The meta commentary on votes is uninteresting though so please avoid saying
things like this. See the bottom for hn guidelines.

~~~
Estragon
Thanks for the link

------
quickpost
Their website doesn't load: <http://amherst-networks.com>

~~~
wwortiz
I'm almost positive that this is a joke.

~~~
lubos
why?

when you think about it, competent people usually think they suck and are very
humble.

incompetent people are more likely to tell you how amazing they are and are so
full of themselves. I think this job ad is brilliant way to attract real
talent.

~~~
Locke1689
Well, for one because MIT doesn't hand out .edu domain emails for startups,
especially anotherstartup@mit.edu.

~~~
woodrow
It's a mailing list (which anyone at MIT can create), and I can assure you
it's real.

~~~
Estragon
As far as I can tell, there is no anotherstartup list in either hesiod or the
MIT mailman system. (See
<http://mailman.mit.edu/mailman/listinfo/anotherstartup> to verify the latter.
Verification of the former requires an MIT account.)

------
Luyt
I shouldn't apply, since I tend to use semantic HTML markup.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
what is the semantic of div?

~~~
Luyt
Ah, I was referring to <strong> and <em> vs. <b> and <i>.

